# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Buy for less nw expressway and council

## traemac

Looks like they closed this location.  Does anyone know if anything new is going in?

----------


## Larry OKC

The blurb in Sat's paper said they couldn't come to an agreement on lease renewal. Seemed odd that lease terms couldn't be reached or out of the ordinary since there is a relatively new Goodwill next door to it (at least it was new to me). I went up to the store expecting really good store closing specials considering they were in the last 24 hrs but the store was 90% stocked and the regular prices (same as the one on Portland). Seems they would want to discount it to get rid of the inventory rather than go to the trouble/time/expense of packing it and shipping it to their other locations. Go figure.

----------


## metro

It was a dump anyway

----------


## Bill Robertson

True. We live much closer to Council than Portland but when we did go to BFL we went to Portland. Why did they make Portland such a nice store and leave Council such a dump?

----------


## metro

Ironically it was probably their worst store in one of their best areas.

----------


## Larry OKC

What makes you say it was a dump? Even though they were close to moving out, it looked clean and maintained. I used to shop there all the time when I lived out that way and it looked basically unchanged from years (didn't look like it had a remodel in years /was dated) but not in disrepair or anything.  Have definitely seen stores that were more of a dump than this one was (former Mayfair Market, the Homeland on N. Penn/36th, the Buy for Less on southside near 1-35 etc)

----------


## cameron_405

> What makes you say it was a dump? Even though they were close to moving out, it looked clean and maintained. Didn't look like it had a remodel in years (was dated) but not in disrepair or anything?  Have definitely seen stores that were more of a dump than this one was (former Mayfair Market, some of the Homelands and the like)


...hmm, reckon I need to see what's become of the barbecue stand.

----------


## metro

> What makes you say it was a dump? Even though they were close to moving out, it looked clean and maintained. I used to shop there all the time when I lived out that way and it looked basically unchanged from years (didn't look like it had a remodel in years /was dated) but not in disrepair or anything.  Have definitely seen stores that were more of a dump than this one was (former Mayfair Market, the Homeland on N. Penn/36th, the Buy for Less on southside near 1-35 etc)


When is the last time you went there? I was there about 3-4 weeks ago. It was dirty, dingy, and the paint was a depressing color, and it was just depressing to be in there. The aisles were wayyy to wide, making it seem empty. On top of that, they didn't have a bakery, deli or anything of that sort. Although the general area has really gone downhill the last 10 years or so, there are still lots of upper middle class neighborhoods around there.

----------


## Bigrayok

> True. We live much closer to Council than Portland but when we did go to BFL we went to Portland. Why did they make Portland such a nice store and leave Council such a dump?


The Portland store was originally built by a chain out of Nebraska that Flemming Foods bought out. After Flemming's demise, it became a Buy For Less. They may not have done many improvements on the Council store because they may have known they were going to possibly close it down. This is just speculation on my part. Buy for Less tends to market toward a different clientel than say, Whole Foods. When they first came out they were riding the budget warehouse market wave where they stacked items about ten feet high and you had to sack your own groceries. Grider's, which is now a Buy for Less, was one of those stores. Some Buy for Less stores such as the one at N.W. 36th and McArthur target the Latino population. I guess you get what you pay for, that is why they call themselves Buy for Less.

Bigray in Ok

----------


## MadMonk

> When is the last time you went there? I was there about 3-4 weeks ago. It was dirty, dingy, and the paint was a depressing color, and it was just depressing to be in there. The aisles were wayyy to wide, making it seem empty. On top of that, they didn't have a bakery, deli or anything of that sort. Although the general area has really gone downhill the last 10 years or so, there are still lots of upper middle class neighborhoods around there.


 I guess it comes down to preference, but I like the wide aisles.  I hate feeling like a sardine when I shop for groceries.

----------


## metro

I like wide aisles, Walmart is crazy small, but that BFL was insanely empty feeling so much it was eery

----------


## UnclePete

It is a little further out, but try the new Williams Foods store in Piedmont.  Really nice.

----------


## Patrick

> I guess you get what you pay for, that is why they call themselves Buy for Less.
> Bigray in Ok


Not always true.  Crest Foods is much nicer than Buy For Less or some Homelands (like the one at 39th and May for instance) and its prices are comparable to Wal-Mart.  I'd even venture to say that Wal-Mart is cheaper and nicer than some of the older Homelands. 

And Whole Foods caters to a very small niche of people.  The majority of people are going to shop at a Wal-Mart, Target, Crest, Homeland, etc.

----------


## Larry OKC

What bigray was fairly accurate (before the Portland location was Buy for Less it was Bakers and something else before that). When bakers went out, little was done to the store until recently, they have the Gourmet Deli, Sushi/Cheese area etc. They have also expanded their murals around the place but as far as I can tell, still the same shelving and isle/floor plan that was there before. I think the Council location was always a Buy for Less (but may be mistaken) if they inherited it, they didn't make many changes when they moved in (same with Portland).




> ...hmm, reckon I need to see what's become of the barbecue stand.


There was a sign saying they were relocating to Homeland(??) but didn't say which one.




> When is the last time you went there? I was there about 3-4 weeks ago. It was dirty, dingy, and the paint was a depressing color, and it was just depressing to be in there. The aisles were wayyy to wide, making it seem empty. On top of that, they didn't have a bakery, deli or anything of that sort. Although the general area has really gone downhill the last 10 years or so, there are still lots of upper middle class neighborhoods around there.


Last time I was in was less than 24 hrs before they closed. True the deli etc was gone but I figured that was because they already knew they were closing and those areas got cleared out first.

One of the things that always bothered me about the Portland location (this was done by Baker's) is the gray ceiling. Always looks like it is getting ready to storm so you need to hurry in/out. Something you want to encourage at a fst food place but not in a grocery store (the longer you are in there, the more you buy).

----------


## MadMonk

> Not always true.  Crest Foods is much nicer than Buy For Less or some Homelands (like the one at 39th and May for instance) and its prices are comparable to Wal-Mart.  I'd even venture to say that Wal-Mart is cheaper and nicer than some of the older Homelands. 
> 
> And Whole Foods caters to a very small niche of people.  The majority of people are going to shop at a Wal-Mart, Target, Crest, Homeland, etc.


 I like the Crest at Rockwell and Hefner.  We usually shopped there until my wife got into couponing in a big way.  Now she goes to Homeland because they double the coupons up to $1.  She's saving us a ton of money though.

----------


## Larry OKC

MadMonk: have to watch on those double/triple coupon deals. Sometimes they raise the price beforehand (or at the high of the typical 12 week cycle) and even when you take off the coupon, can easily be cheaper at Wallyworld or someplace else at their regular price with the normal coupon. Just have to be aware of your stores cycle and when things are at their low price point, then take advantage of coupons etc. If in fact you are indeed saving there, more power to her. it just hasn't been my experience with that type of thing.

"Everyday low price" place: $3 minus the $1 coupon = $2
Double Coupon place price: $5 minus $2 doubled coupon = $3
Yes, you "saved " a $1 more but it your final cost was $1 more too

Remember years ago, (before Wallyworld entered the market) I took a BOGO Homeland insert with me to Crest in Midwest City (this was back when they only had the 2 Crests). On every item but 1, Crests regular price was cheaper per item than Homelands BOGO price. Homeland beat Crest on 1 item (by 2 cents). The Homeland lesson learned was don't buy anything that isn't on sale (as they will make it up on the other items you buy), and even then, have to watch the "sale" items.

----------


## Patrick

> (before the Portland location was Buy for Less it was Bakers and something else before that)


MegaMarket

----------


## ljbab728

> MadMonk: have to watch on those double/triple coupon deals. Sometimes they raise the price beforehand (or at the high of the typical 12 week cycle) and even when you take off the coupon, can easily be cheaper at Wallyworld or someplace else at their regular price with the normal coupon. Just have to be aware of your stores cycle and when things are at their low price point, then take advantage of coupons etc. If in fact you are indeed saving there, more power to her. it just hasn't been my experience with that type of thing.
> 
> "Everyday low price" place: $3 minus the $1 coupon = $2
> Double Coupon place price: $5 minus $2 doubled coupon = $3
> Yes, you "saved " a $1 more but it your final cost was $1 more too
> 
> Remember years ago, (before Wallyworld entered the market) I took a BOGO Homeland insert with me to Crest in Midwest City (this was back when they only had the 2 Crests). On every item but 1, Crests regular price was cheaper per item than Homelands BOGO price. Homeland beat Crest on 1 item (by 2 cents). The Homeland lesson learned was don't buy anything that isn't on sale (as they will make it up on the other items you buy), and even then, have to watch the "sale" items.


Larry, I'm sure that Homeland is more expensive on many items but there are bargains to be had.  This week they have Parkay stick margarine on sale for $1.25.  I have a 50 cent off coupon.  When doubled I get it for 25 cents.  You just have be aware of the sales and where the bargains are.  It's like that new TV reality show about couponing.  It takes some planning.

----------


## Larry OKC

I agree completely...that was what I was trying to say

----------


## Larry OKC

> MegaMarket


Thanks, that does sound familiar. Was it something before Mega?  Was it ever a Price Chopper (think they had one out near NW Expressway/Rockwell)?  If I remember correctly, originally a Wal-Mart, then a Price Chopper, a Homeland (think they moved across the street where Aldi is now, what grocery was there before..it was a high price leader), currently a Hobby Lobby???

----------


## Filifan

> Thanks, that does sound familiar. Was it something before Mega?  Was it ever a Price Chopper (think they had one out near NW Expressway/Rockwell)?  If I remember correctly, originally a Wal-Mart, then a Price Chopper, a Homeland (think they moved across the street where Aldi is now, what grocery was there before..it was a high price leader), currently a Hobby Lobby???


The Hobby Lobby at NW Expressway/Rockwell was orginally a Price Mart,then sold to the Bowes group who switched it to the Price Chopper Brand,then sold to Homeland who closed it and moved across the street

----------


## Larry OKC

Forgot about the PriceMart/Price Chopper switch...LOL  All of that was back when the old joke went "If you don't like the weather in Oklahoma, wait 15 minutes". During that time period seemed the same applied to our banks and grocery stores. Seemed things were in a constant state of flux!

Along the same lines of the Price Mart/Chopper thing others were owned by the same parent company and went through regular renaming (Skaggs, Skaggs-AlphaBeta, Skaggs-Albertons, Osco-JewelT, Albertsons etc etc)

----------


## behoa2008

If anybody finds out which Homeland the BBQ stand is at now please let me know.  Even though I think this Buy For Less store was not much of a looker but it serves its purpose.  The BBQ stand I really like, usually when I crave BBQ that's good enough and not too pricey I would pick some up from this location.  Thanks.

----------


## behoa2008

Was just wondering has anybody found out which Homeland did the BBQ stand open at?  I like their BBQ & would go to the stand when they were in Buy For Less to buy a slab. It would be great to know where they are now.   :Bow:  Thanks.

----------


## yukong

I called all the Homeland's on NW side of OKC, and the Buy for Less on NW Hwy and Lake Hefner Parkway.  And no one knew anything about what happened to Jakes.  It was my favorite so I looked high and low and I couldn't find them.  I am afraid they have folded up as the phone number is disconnected.  I would think that if they moved to a different location, they would have transferred the number.

----------


## Larry OKC

There is a BBQ stand inside the front door of the B4L at 23rd & Penn but is only open on the weekends. Havent tried them yet because of that and don't think it is the same folks as out on Council

----------


## Cartographer

The old Buy for Less on Council and NW Expressway has been empty for years.   Does anyone know if there is anyone interested in this space?   It seems like such a good location for a specialty market, like Uptown Market, etc.

----------

